# General > Pets Corner >  Rocky

## unicorn

This is the new addition to my household, He won't replace Smudge but he will for sure get his share of loves. He just arrived tonight so I snuck a few pics. Meet Rocky he is a very handsome Cream Burmese and many thanks to his mummy for letting me give him a new home. Tia is being a bit snotty but she will come round.

watching Tia

----------


## teenybash

Awe....he is very handsome and i am sure will have a terrific future tucked into your little family....... :Smile:

----------


## bustergirl

is he a kitten or adult cat ither  1 he is handsom :Grin:

----------


## unicorn

He is an adult.

----------


## Bradcon

He looks great.     Glad u got him.     Tia will just have to get over it.   lol.
Hope to see him in the flesh very soon.    :Grin:

----------


## ShelleyCowie

Wow he is gorgeous! Absolutely love his colour!  :Smile:

----------


## unicorn

With my madams attitude I dunno  ::  I am off to the vets for a feliway diffuser right now, thanks Liz  :Grin:

----------


## hell raizer

he's lovely, you'd better watch the next time i'm at yours.....you could be minus a cat  ::

----------


## bullielove

what a gorgeous boy - congratulations on your new addition!

----------


## dragonfly

Unicorn you are as bad as me for cats and dogs but no wonder when Rocky is so handsome!

----------


## unicorn

I am just a sucker, I say no more and what happens a needy soul comes along  :: 
I said to hubby if we are meant to have another cat it will come to us and then Rocky's mum 2 days later asked me if I would like him  :: 
Thats fate.

----------


## Rictina

AWww what a handsome boy Rocky is, lovely colouring too.  :Smile:

----------


## Liz

Aaaawww he is lovely Unicorn. :Grin: 

Here's hoping the Feliway diffuser will help calm Tia down. It really helps my cat Suzy who is very highly strung.

Like you I believe that the right animals are sent to us. As you know I'll be giving a home to the Mum cat who came to our house. Until then I wasn't going to get any more cats but she tugged at my heartstrings.

Looking forward to hearing how things go. xx

----------


## unicorn

Well she is a bit calmer, she came down from the top of the cat tree and had a sniff about but then took off back up in a grump  ::  ooooooerrr

----------


## Liz

Ah well that's progress! :: 

Will take a wee while for the Feliway to get working.

----------


## Margaret M.

He is a beauty, Unicorn, hopefully he'll feel right at home very soon.

----------


## Serenity

He is gorgeous  :Smile:

----------


## froal

He's  really nice....!! :Grin:

----------


## Ash87

aww he's lovely!!!!  :Smile:

----------


## Sarah

Wow, he is stunning! I do hope he settles in well.

----------


## Highland lad

What a beautiful cat.

----------

